# Identifying a Doe from her Tag?



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I bought 3 does from Oklahoma over 4 months ago from a kill auction and im very very interested to see if theyre registered. Theyre great does, two of which are pretty great show animals who we just adore. I've heard that you can look up their tags to find out the breeder/animals name. Anyone ever done this/heard of this before?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

You mean to look up the registration number? I know that ADGA has everything electronically, and I have looked up the registration #s many times before. Or do you mean Scrapie's tags? Lol


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Frosty1 said:


> You mean to look up the registration number? I know that ADGA has everything electronically, and I have looked up the registration #s many times before. Or do you mean Scrapie's tags? Lol


Scrapies tag.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You might be able to trace them back with the state. Unless they are scrapies tags from the auction. Was the auction helpful at all?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Are they tattooed?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I doubt the state will give out the farms information. But I have never tried it. And if tattooed at auction, the auction house wont give out the information. At least they shouldn't be. 
I was also wondering if you would get lucky enough to find tattoos. 
I would think it would only take a phone call to the tagging office to find out their rules.

Edited to say, If tagged at auction, didn't mean tattooed.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

No tattoos that I've noticed, and no one seems to know where they came from.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

If they aren't tattooed I would think they are not registered then... but thats not to say they aren't registerable.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Maggie said:


> If they aren't tattooed I would think they are not registered then... but thats not to say they aren't registerable.


We have a couple registered does without tattoos, and I'd never heard of tattooing until a couple of years ago. I'll look on my reg buck, and a reg doe we bought from someone else and see if they have tattoos.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Really? What registry?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Maggie said:


> Really? What registry?


ABGA. I don't know why they don't have tatts, but they are reg.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm thats interesting, didn't know abga allowed that lol! 
Sorry I couldn't be of any help with your girls! Good luck finding out where they came from!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Maggie said:


> Hmm thats interesting, didn't know abga allowed that lol!
> Sorry I couldn't be of any help with your girls! Good luck finding out where they came from!


They do not, as far as I know. Tats can fade out after awhile. I have a doe that is almost 5 and her tats are faded out, but I have her papers.

No tats, no papers, no herd id would make me think that they were never papered. Doesn't really matter, unless you plan on taking them to sanctioned shows.

If you plan to breed them, you can breed them to your FB buck and the offspring will be % that you can register of course. 
Some of the top show wethers I have seen come from two farms down here. Not a single registered animal on either farm. Just more expense if you are not showing in ABGA shows.

4H and FFA should not care about papers.


----------

